
VISA and Mastercard reclassify Bitcoin as a currency - arosier
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/05/visa-and-mastercard-make-it-harder-to-buy-bitcoin-and-other-cryptocurrencies/
======
arosier
Interesting that VISA and Mastercard have the legal right to classify a
purchase as a currency without informing their users. Going against the IRS
notes on Bitcoin being personal property. The implications of this
classification in VISA and Mastercard's eyes are substantially different terms
for their users, notably in the interest rates and credit limitations of cash
advances.

